# I want a .45 and decided either P220 or 1911 Kimber



## mattdillon

I have read about the Sig extractor issues and it appears the newer P220's come with the new external extractors. I was looking at the 220 Elite Stainless vs the Kimber Pro CDP II. I already have the P226 Elite in 9mm. Since I don't have experience with any .45's I like the look of the Kimber's, but I love the way my 226 shoots. Any 220 owners want to chime in, I am listening. Thanks.:smt039


----------



## Growler67

The P220 is a single stack unlike your P226 which is a double stack. The difference is the girth of the grip. Height and length will be virtually identical. I have an older P220 that I bought CPO. It's my only .45. Internal extractor versus the current production with the external one. SiG has corrected the problems with their extractors. SIG also makes 1911's: Products & Services


----------



## mattdillon

Growler67 said:


> The P220 is a single stack unlike your P226 which is a double stack. The difference is the girth of the grip. Height and length will be virtually identical. I have an older P220 that I bought CPO. It's my only .45. Internal extractor versus the current production with the external one. SiG has corrected the problems with their extractors. SIG also makes 1911's: Products & Services


Thanks. I know Sig makes 1911's. But I was wanting feedback on the 220 users and if they prefer any of the Kimber 1911's. Maybe not apples to apples, and it is probable that many on here own more than one .45 cal handgun. I realize the 220 is a single stack and the fact that height and length are nearly the same as my P226 is why I am looking at it. The reason I mentioned the extractors is that some dealers are saying "now with the new external extractor" in their description. If the 220 is your only .45 then you must like it. Appreciate the feedback Growler.


----------



## VAMarine

I've had a 220, I've had four Kimbers. I would rather have another 220 than another Kimber. 

A 220 Carry Elite SAO would probably be my choice from the 220 line. It would be a little different than your 226 as it would be SAO, but I like SAO better than DA/SA. A full size 220 will fit in the same holster as a 226, so that would be a benefit of choosing the 220.


----------



## Growler67

mattdillon said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the feedback Growler.


No problem. I suppose I should've mentioned that I'm not much of a 1911 (or clones) fan. Most of my experience with thme was as the unit marksmanship instructor/coach while in the Army. Yes they were all beat to hell but there were other reasons as well. To me they feel like bricks. They are heavy and you have to fiddle with them more to field strip and reassemble them than you do with a SiG.

I've shot a friends kimber several times and though it was a much tighter piece than I had experienced in the Army and though I shot good groups with it (basic skills are still basic skills regardless of platform) I didn't care for it much either. Heavy and brick like. BHP's I place in the same catagory so it's not an anti-45 bias purely. Not a big fan of steel frames but that is a personal preference and not necessarily a knock on a given platforms fit and feel nor performance capabilities.

My older P220 has the aluminum alloy frame and the carbon steel slide, the newer ones have a milled stainless slide and depending on the actual model will come with either an alloy frame or a stainless frame (P220ST IIRC). I find the weight difference (carbon steel/alloy combo is lighter and considerably so compared to 1911's) between what I own and others I have shot noticable. It played a part in my decision making process.

Good luck whichever you end up choosing and getting.


----------



## T. Webb

Well, I own 2 P220's as well as a Kimber and 2 other 1911's.

The 1911 is, as you know, a single-action-only platform. Carrying "cocked n locked' takes a bit of _*mental*_ getting used to. But, as long as you keep your fingers off the trigger you're as safe as with any other gun.

Now, having said that, I just like my Sig 220's better than any of my 1911's. Strictly from a carry gun standpoint, I'dd grab a Sig most every time. For targets, the Kimber or Les Baer's get the nod.

Also, from a takedown/cleaning standpoint, the nod again goes to Sig Sauer. and lets face it, the easier it is to keep clean, the more often you'll do it. Right now, my Sigs are all cleaner than my 1911's. That's just the way it is.


----------



## mattdillon

T. Webb said:


> Well, I own 2 P220's as well as a Kimber and 2 other 1911's.
> 
> The 1911 is, as you know, a single-action-only platform. Carrying "cocked n locked' takes a bit of _*mental*_ getting used to. But, as long as you keep your fingers off the trigger you're as safe as with any other gun.
> 
> Now, having said that, I just like my Sig 220's better than any of my 1911's. Strictly from a carry gun standpoint, I'dd grab a Sig most every time. For targets, the Kimber or Les Baer's get the nod.
> 
> Also, from a takedown/cleaning standpoint, the nod again goes to Sig Sauer. and lets face it, the easier it is to keep clean, the more often you'll do it. Right now, my Sigs are all cleaner than my 1911's. That's just the way it is.


The Sig 220 Elite Dark is on my buy list right now. I like the look of the rosewood grips, but I ended up changing to the black checkered aluminum Hogue's for my P226 Elite and P239. The Elite Dark comes with Hogue aluminum already on it I believe. If the 220 .45 shoots as nice as my P226 9mm I will be very pleased. :mrgreen:


----------



## bob220st

I have a P220ST(Stainless Steel)My only .45 and it is Fantastic..my .02...go out and get a standard P220R and have FUN with it..Let her breathe Fire!!!!!:smt082.
Good luck in your search:mrgreen:
Bob:smt082


----------



## mattdillon

bob220st said:


> I have a P220ST(Stainless Steel)My only .45 and it is Fantastic..my .02...go out and get a standard P220R and have FUN with it..Let her breathe Fire!!!!!:smt082.
> Good luck in your search:mrgreen:
> Bob:smt082


Bob220st, do you think the added weight of the ST frame and slide helps with the felt recoil vs the non steel frame versions? I have looked at the ST's also. What ammo do you use?


----------



## mattdillon

mattdillon said:


> The Sig 220 Elite Dark is on my buy list right now. I like the look of the rosewood grips, but I ended up changing to the black checkered aluminum Hogue's for my P226 Elite and P239. The Elite Dark comes with Hogue aluminum already on it I believe. If the 220 .45 shoots as nice as my P226 9mm I will be very pleased. :mrgreen:


The P220 Elite Dark will be in my position 8/24. :smt033


----------



## HAGEN

*220 VS 1911 45acp*

I have both but , I am currently using a pair of 1st cousin 220s in IDPA and USPSA.
I have a couple of Kimbers in 45 & 9 and have used both in same games

I have never had Sig go down , can not say the same for the Kimbers


----------



## Mcfly682

My first concealed carry handgun was a Kimber Stainless Raptor II. The feel of the gun was fantastic and it shot very nice groups. Unfortunately, no matter what i tried, short of sending it back to Kimber, i could not get it to stop jamming at least 1-2 times per magazine. FTF and FTE were rampant on the Kimber. I tried everything...polish feed ramps, multiple high end magazines including the KimPro Tac and Wilson Combat mags, Wilson Combat 18# spring, various synthetic lubes, and just about every type of ammo i could get my hands on. This was well after the 500 round break in period. I did not want to be bothered with sending it back to Kimber as i was left with a bitter taste after purchasing a $1200 custom shop handgun that had such a major malfunction. So i sold my Kimber Raptor for nearly what i paid for it and went in search of my next CC handgun.

After much research i decided upon the Sig Sauer P220 Stainless Elite. It was a bit hard to track down one of these, but fortunately i found one on Gunbroker for ~ $1200. I was not disappointed. The new Sig has functioned flawlessly with every brand of ammo i have fed it. The full size P220 SSE is indeed a heavy firearm that fits best in larger sized hands as it has a pretty wide grip. But i have found that this extra weight pays off in less recoil to some degree. It handles very nicely and the groups i am able to maintain almost make it seem that i am a good shot. Haha. Double taps are a breeze with this gun. The 10# DA pull is very stiff but i like the fact that if i need to pull the trigger in a defensive situation, it will help with the adrenaline that would surely be coursing through my veins and possibly eliminate an accidental misfire. The followup shot is a 4# smooth, crisp SA that initially took some getting used to as it can sneak up on you after the 10# DA first shot. I just kept practicing drawing and firing 2 shots, reset hammer, reholster, rinse and repeat 4 million times. I now find the DA/SA of the P220 SSE to be very user friendly. There is no safety to be found on the Sig other than a hammer reset which i also find desireable. No need to carry 'cocked and locked' and no fear of fumbling with a safety in a high stress situation.

The main reason i decided to go with the Elite version was the SRT(Short Reset Trigger) and the beavertail. I am very happy that i went with the Elite as the beavertail alone was well worth the extra money. It enables me to make a very good purchase on the grip when reaching for it underneath my shirt behind my right hip. It almost guides your hand into the exact position it needs to be in. Not to mention, it keeps the fear of slide bite at bay. The SigLite night sights are excellent although i would prefer an alternate color front sight. The included custom rosewood grips on the Elite are fantastic. Initially, i thought about throwing on some Hogue grips, but the custom rosewood grips just fit my hand so darn well. And as a bonus, they are DEAD SEXY!!

The only part on the Sig that i did upgrade was the plastic guide rail. It is the only plastic part on the entire gun and although i know it is not a high stress part and is most likely there to save weight, it just didnt seem to belong. I replaced it with a Steve Bedair stainless guide rod that i picked up at Steve Bedair Stainless Guide Rods for Handguns for $25. It added a little extra weight but the Sig SSE was already a brick, so what is it gonna hurt?

Sorry for such a long post, but your question fit my situation almost perfectly and i thought you might find some of this useful even though it seems that you have already decided upon a P220 Dark Elite. Good luck with your new Sig and keep the groups tight!


----------



## mattdillon

^^ I put the stainless steel guide rod in my P220 as well my P226 and P239. I have no regrets buying the P220 Elite Dark.


----------



## sig225

You made an excellent choice ... :smt038


----------



## ghettogunfighter

I had a Kimber Warrior 2. Great gun, accurate, comfortable and balanced. I loved shooting that gun, but when it came time to take it down and put it back together, I wanted to spike that thing on the concrete like a football. I have since purchased a Sig P220s. I love it... Cannot go wrong with either gun, but save yourself a headache or two.


----------

